# Forex MegaDroid EA - streaming live forward tests



## pipsbuster (23 April 2009)

Here's a full set of my account statements of Forex MegaDroid EA forward tests streaming live through the MT4Stats site:

http://jacobbeasley.mt4stats.com (IBFX)

http://jacobalpari.mt4stats.com (Alpari UK)

http://jacobfxdd.mt4stats.com (FXDD)

http://jacobforexcom.mt4stats.com (Forex.com)

Your comments, thoughts and opinions are welcome. I would also be happy to hear from other people testing this robot software.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 April 2009)

im testing it too quietly.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 April 2009)

risk .4 (go hard or go home).


----------



## Stormin_Norman (24 April 2009)

im running it live, cause it seems such a delicate little princess it could be effected by a small difference.

and it has proved so. 2 accounts, same broker. one traded, one didnt.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (27 April 2009)

> Forex MegaDroid™ Indisputably Proves A Robot Can Trade With 95.82% Accuracy In EVERY SINGLE Market Condition




wrong. it only trades in a 2 hour period between the US market close and asian open.

if you test it during other times it FAILS miserably. it cannot trade in every single market condition.



> Each business has it's own reality... in Forex, accurate multi-market condition performance is what rules... is what makes the crucial difference...




which is why it is only traded on the euro i am presuming?

not saying the system wont be successful. but clearly the marketing is questionable. unsurprisingly.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (28 April 2009)

had both my live accounts fire megadroid this morning.

+3% on each.

definitely would hurt to get stopped out. but so far so good.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (28 April 2009)

> “Advanced Artificial Intelligence: Extreme Performance, Extreme Accuracy... Unheard Of CONSISTENCY... A New Artificial Intelligence Frontier Has Been Established...”
> 
> We are proud to be innovators... there is no other way to put it.




it uses RSI + CCI to trade the narrow quiet time between NY + Asia.

welcome to the new artificial intelligence frontier.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (28 April 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> it uses RSI + CCI to trade the narrow quiet time between NY + Asia.
> 
> welcome to the new artificial intelligence frontier.




ha ha ha ha

mate i have been using AI for years then.....


----------



## Stormin_Norman (28 April 2009)

>Apocalypto< said:


> ha ha ha ha
> 
> mate i have been using AI for years then.....




ahead of your time my man.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (29 April 2009)

i picked up 10% on both accounts this morning on the same two trades.

am currently looking at improving the EA using its methods and adding some limitations other then time.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (5 May 2009)

4.6% this morning.

was a bit hairy at the beginning though.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (6 May 2009)

got another few % this morning.

looking at the code and seeing if a trade limiter can be applied so that it can trade other then in a couple of early morning hours.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (7 May 2009)

opened two positions today.

short on euro, when i thought it should have been going long. after quite a big drawdown one position closed @ a profit. i then manually shut the 2nd for roughly a break even position overall.


----------



## dazers (7 May 2009)

It seems like this thing has had a pretty high success rate so far. It costs like a hundered bucks or something don't it, so in effect, it has paid for itself.

Would anyone advise a beginner to purchase a product like this? Because from the results in this thread, I'm pretty tempted. Even better, can I get it for nothing somewhere?


----------



## prawn_86 (7 May 2009)

dazers said:


> It seems like this thing has had a pretty high success rate so far. It costs like a hundered bucks or something don't it, so in effect, it has paid for itself.
> 
> Would anyone advise a beginner to purchase a product like this? Because from the results in this thread, I'm pretty tempted. Even better, can I get it for nothing somewhere?




Remember it only takes a couple bad trades to take back all that profit and some of your initial capital.

There is no 'get rich quick' schemes in any form of financial markets, as soon as the market dynamic changes a lot of these EAs will not work as well. IMO you are way better off edcating yourself and learning to either develop your own EA or learn how to trade yourself.


----------



## Largesse (7 May 2009)

you couldve made substantially more than this silly robot if you had just taken a long position on the AUD over the last month


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Remember it only takes a couple bad trades to take back all that profit and some of your initial capital.
> 
> *There is no 'get rich quick' schemes in any form of financial markets*, as soon as the market dynamic changes a lot of these EAs will not work as well. IMO you are way better off edcating yourself and learning to either develop your own EA or learn how to trade yourself.




After exhaustive backtesting and tweaking of various EA`s floating around the internet, I am increasingly doubtful a long term profit making auto trader is for real. 

I haven`t bought a commercial EA, not too fussed about all the "sizzle" around them. The feedback is unreliable too. Money and honesty seems rare indeed.

There must be a few gems among the rocks.


----------



## beamstas (7 May 2009)

dazers said:


> It seems like this thing has had a pretty high success rate so far. It costs like a hundered bucks or something don't it, so in effect, it has paid for itself.
> 
> Would anyone advise a beginner to purchase a product like this? Because from the results in this thread, I'm pretty tempted. Even better, can I get it for nothing somewhere?




"Success Rate" or "Win Rate?"

If it's risking $500 to make $1 then you could make 499 "succesful" trades and one "bad" trade and be at break even!

Im not sure many people could handle wiping out 499 trades worth of profit in 1 trade

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Stormin_Norman (8 May 2009)

3% profit this morning.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (11 May 2009)

after much backtesting ive concocted a devious addition to the EA.

be interesting to see how it goes. i shall keep u updated.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (12 May 2009)

one conservative trade fired. closed at 1 pip profit. market went on to present more pips, but oh well.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (12 May 2009)

only one person took me up on my offer earlier in the thread.irate:

others run with the .dll though. just switched off the account confirmation coming back from the dll to the ea.

if they want to spam the forum, why not burn em back.:rocketwho

 i think that megadroid pirate copy will be taken down by the forum though - or else pipbuster will organise a nice legal letter to the admins.

its worth having the time unlocked, to select when it is to trade. slightly expanding the timeframe for trades using conservative settings as a result of tests.

run default settings on one chart.

run false agressive mode + gmt one hour less then default + risk at 1/3rd of default account.

that should add quite a safe extra little kick to the account.


----------



## jonleung (12 May 2009)

I’ve just installed this – I’m running on default settings, and it hasn’t taken any trades yet.

In an earlier mail, Stormin_Norman said that it only trades in a 2 hour period between the US market close and asian open – NY close is 5PM EST, so this would be 7am – 9am SYD. I had a problem with the DLL (error 126), so it has only been running since mid-morning – I guess I missed the window today.

From some of the public MT4stats pages, I see it last took a trade on 8-May, so it is infrequent, anyway.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (12 May 2009)

have u go an official or an unofficial version?


----------



## jonleung (12 May 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> have u go an official or an unofficial version?




yes - I have an official version.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (18 May 2009)

ive pulled the whole thing apart, and have added a volatility limitation to it. trying it now on 24 hour trading - see how it goes.

then i might see if it works on other currencies.


----------



## beamstas (18 May 2009)

do any EA's actually work over a period of time without blowing up?
So far all the ones i've seen have blown up

Stormin how is yours going at the moment?


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 June 2009)

I ran the unofficial copy no trades in 3-4 weeks.

I see our mate has disappeared into the night, that normally says it's in the fail basket.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 July 2009)

PIPBUSTER

where are u?

WHAT'S HAPPENING TO THE FOREX MEGA DROID?

ARE U ON A TROPICAL BEACH WITH IT ON AUTO PILOT???

PLEASE UPDATE US...... I WANT TO PUMP MY RETIREMENT INTO THIS


----------



## Stormin_Norman (21 July 2009)

i have a highly modified MD inspired EA which is going well.

the official is going along ok : http://jacobalpari.mt4stats.com/.

they released a new version which trades multiple pairs. 4 i think.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 July 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> i have a highly modified MD inspired EA which is going well.
> 
> the official is going along ok : http://jacobalpari.mt4stats.com/.
> 
> they released a new version which trades multiple pairs. 4 i think.




wow,

cheers norm. I was thinking it was dead in the liquidity pool!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (21 July 2009)

thatd be a demo. so the liquidity pool is unlimited for him.

otherwise, you might have some troubles. given mine isnt the original MD but a modified clone; its trading in its own spot, slightly away from the mad scamble for liquidity at 8.30am on the eurofranc.


----------



## nickdp (3 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> ive pulled the whole thing apart, and have added a volatility limitation to it. trying it now on 24 hour trading - see how it goes.
> 
> then i might see if it works on other currencies.




This guy (Benjamin R. Cook) at droidtactics.com has written an e-book explaining how to put the droid on steroids (i think that rhymes  )


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 August 2009)

nickdp said:


> This guy (Benjamin R. Cook) at droidtactics.com has written an e-book explaining how to put the droid on steroids (i think that rhymes  )




I see the advertising thread got smashed ay!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 August 2009)

nickdp said:


> This guy (Benjamin R. Cook) at droidtactics.com has written an e-book explaining how to put the droid on steroids (i think that rhymes  )




its just using the GMT setting to extend its hours. MD trades in 2 hour blocks. so having GMT as -2, 0, 2, 4, 6 etc sees its trading time extended. for each instance aggressiveness and recovery settings can be set to optimise results.

there. no need to buy the book now.


----------



## annitb (9 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> ive pulled the whole thing apart, and have added a volatility limitation to it




I've just managed to pull it apart too. 

Would you have a diff output by any chance?  

That is purely legal I should say since it is your code.

Unless the volatility code is your proprietary code. Then can you PM it to me please? 

Thanks anyway for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Mindsphere (14 August 2009)

Which broker are you guys using for Megadroid? GoMarkets doesn't have a good enough spread on the EUR/USD for it to work (constantly above 4 pips during the night).


----------



## SlideLow (14 August 2009)

Hay Mind

if your having 4pip+ on a live account during the night ie euro/us trading session then you might want to contact Go.

During the day currently that spread is on the high side still.


----------



## Mindsphere (15 August 2009)

I'm consistently between 1-2 pips at all other times though... :/


----------



## sleepy (24 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> all of the above.
> 
> it took quite a long time to get to the stage where i could take it live. probably 6 weeks to a couple of months worth of work. 150 hours or so?
> 
> i think last week the official one lost about -2.75%. the reworked version made me about +13% or so; which probably also shows the difference in them.




Hi Norm,

Didnt realise the megadroid had its own thread so added your last comment here.. was your testing based on manually changing the inbuilt settings cf to the default settings. Or have you made changes to the actual underlying code ... if so how are you accessing the code?

From reading comments posted elsewhere and reviewing a number of live/demo accounts it appears to be scalping the Eur/USD across a 2 hour window for 10-15 pips at a time. Yet giving back (infrequently admittidly) 30-90 pips when it loses.

e.g., http://jacobalpari.mt4stats.com/

Which when you think about it ...is completely opposite to the adage of "letting your profits run/cutting your loses short".

Have you found a way to limit the loses when they do occur?

sleepy


----------



## lasty (24 August 2009)

"Have you found a way to limit the loses when they do occur?"

Yep stop sending your money to Nigeria.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (1 September 2009)

sleepy said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> Didnt realise the megadroid had its own thread so added your last comment here.. was your testing based on manually changing the inbuilt settings cf to the default settings. Or have you made changes to the actual underlying code ... if so how are you accessing the code?
> 
> ...




pretty much changing the underlying code. tweeking it, adding in some extra goodies and changing the settings gives quite a different beast to the original.

yeah, its opposite the usual advice, but over the very long term its shown through testing to perform well, and i have found it perform well going forward as well.

and no, i havent found a way to limit the losses. just have to be prepared for the occasional loss. part of the game.


----------



## sleepy (1 September 2009)

Thanks Norm,

When I said "limit the losses" I didnt mean eliminate them all together ...
I meant as in reducing the Average Loss i.e., from say 30-90 pips to 10-25 pips.

sleepy


----------



## Stormin_Norman (2 September 2009)

that'd increase the frequency of losses by 4, while reducing the winners though.


----------



## alwaysLearning (3 September 2009)

beamstas said:


> do any EA's actually work over a period of time without blowing up?
> So far all the ones i've seen have blown up
> 
> Stormin how is yours going at the moment?




There is a guy on forex factory, I think his user name is Ronald Raygun. He has created 37 different EA's and uses them at various time. Guy is only 22 and works for Royal Bank of Scotland on their Currency trading desk.

http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?p=2902648#post2902648

So yeah, people can make money from them but you need to know which EA suits which market conditions.


----------



## nevic (4 September 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> pretty much changing the underlying code. tweeking it, adding in some extra goodies and changing the settings gives quite a different beast to the original.
> 
> yeah, its opposite the usual advice, but over the very long term its shown through testing to perform well, and i have found it perform well going forward as well.
> 
> and no, i havent found a way to limit the losses. just have to be prepared for the occasional loss. part of the game.




Hi stormin,
Just wondering how your modified md is going. I found another modified md that allows you to set the trading time which is quite good. I can't seem to get it to trade on other pairs tho. I saw a mt4 stats site with it trading usd/jpy and it looked good. I can't seem to get it to trade on other pairs with gomarkets tho. 
I would love to try yours if it works on other pairs.
Regards


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 September 2009)

it returned 5.5% this week. as such there is zero chance of it escaping my PC


----------



## sleepy (4 September 2009)

Hi Norm,

Any chance of seeing the mt4stats for your modified megadroid. Would be interested in seeing its trades etc compared to the original megadroid.

sleepy


----------



## nevic (5 September 2009)

gee thanks stormin. lol. Is yours trading multipairs?

thanks


----------

